# Knitmaster Zippy 90



## beachunter (Mar 25, 2011)

HI
Feel like this is cheating, but have been given a knitmaster zippy 90 machine for chunky knitting. However there is no instruction book, manual etc. does anyone have a spare one or know where I can get one from or download one? Also is it an easy machine to use and is it worth me getting a book or should I get rid? Any comments would be very helpful.
Thank you
maggie


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe that this is the equivalent UK version of the LK 100. Does it have 90 needles? If it works, it is a valuable asset. They are good for running up simple stockinette rapidly and also an easy introduction to machine knitting. You can also do hand manipulated stitches on them and cables are easy. I make baby blankets on them and I run up lengths of different colors of wool yarn and felt it for flowers. You also can knit a 6 or 8 stitch cord to felt for purse handles (I hate to knit Icord). It only takes a few minutes instead of hours. You don't even have to sew it. The sides of the strip curl inwards neatly and it all felts together. It is a little flatter than I cord, but I like it better.

You will need a manual, If you google it you will find lots of sites in the UK. You should be able to find a manual and replacement parts if needed. Good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Here's a link to a company that will email you an instruction book for your machine. Costs three pounds fifty but has the advantage of being available immediately.
http://www.tphuktrading.com/knitmaster-knitting-machine-e-manuals-13-c.asp


----------



## beachunter (Mar 25, 2011)

may thanks for that. Don't know why my laptop didn't pick that up when I googled the machine!


----------



## beachunter (Mar 25, 2011)

many thanks to the replies, I have now managed to get a downloadable manual. Next question, any idea whre I can get free patterns to try out? Again have googled Lk100 and zippy 90 patterns with no luck. Thank you in anticipation, you always come up with answers!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I just convert regular patterns. You can do cables, stripes. amd many manipulations by hand and with the tools that so with the machine. If you don't have any, you can buy them. You can even do short rows on these machines.I have not tried that yet. There are knitting magazines and books available I'm sure, but I don't know what's in the UK. Bond knitting magazines might be helpful for patterns, terminology, and methods. See if you can find some old ones,
It's a different machine but I think their patterns are good.
Just get on the net and see what you can find. Good Luck.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I just googled "free knitting machine patterns" and quite a few sites turned up.


----------



## beachunter (Mar 25, 2011)

Been googling zippy 90 patterns which is why I probably got no hits! will do plain straight forward knitting machine patterns.

Thanks everyone.x


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I have two knitting machines and I knit with needles and I can tell you, they are two different arts. Knitting machines definitely are not cheating and the fact that you have been given one makes you fortunate. 

Keep on keeping on! Learn the knitting machine and have great fun!


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

i have two machines both are fine gauge but have seen a machine like yours,i like using mine they are so quick, keep trying, i think you will enjoy using it.


----------



## leicestersue (May 12, 2011)

i have a toyota knitting machine knitmaster easy to use when you get the hang of it i still prefer needles though more portable


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

eBay isn't free but you can sometimes find very, reasonably-priced patterns there. It's worth looking. If there isn't anything there when you do your search, save the search and as soon as something is listed, you'll get an email notifying you of it.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

beachunter said:


> HI
> Feel like this is cheating, but have been given a knitmaster zippy 90 machine for chunky knitting. However there is no instruction book, manual etc. does anyone have a spare one or know where I can get one from or download one? Also is it an easy machine to use and is it worth me getting a book or should I get rid? Any comments would be very helpful.
> Thank you
> maggie


Hi, you can get a FREE download of the lk100 manual from machineknittingetc.com


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Free Downloads of manuals, pattern books and much more here

Machineknittingetc.com


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

beachunter said:


> many thanks to the replies, I have now managed to get a downloadable manual. Next question, any idea whre I can get free patterns to try out? Again have googled Lk100 and zippy 90 patterns with no luck. Thank you in anticipation, you always come up with answers!!


http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/ Hundreds of free patterns here for every gauge of machine.  Ann


----------



## paradisegirl (Sep 14, 2015)

beachunter said:


> many thanks to the replies, I have now managed to get a downloadable manual. Next question, any idea whre I can get free patterns to try out? Again have googled Lk100 and zippy 90 patterns with no luck. Thank you in anticipation, you always come up with answers!!


Hello!
I was wondering if you would be willing to share the manual with us 
Thank you!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Maggie, I have some PDF pattern books specifically for the Zippy machine I'd be happy to e-mail to you. I've sent you a PM about them.


----------



## paradisegirl (Sep 14, 2015)

randiejg said:


> Maggie, I have some PDF pattern books specifically for the Zippy machine I'd be happy to e-mail to you. I've sent you a PM about them.


Hello Randie,

thank you so much for your reply!

Are those the 'Knit and Learn' 1, 2, 3 and 4 books?

Thanks


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

paradisegirl said:


> Hello Randie,
> 
> thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> ...


Yes, they are. I also have one titled Kiddies Chunky Book that came with these four.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

LK100 manual
http://machineknittingetc.com/singer-lk100-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html

Pattern books
http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=zippy+90

I would be interested in adding the Kiddies Chunky Book to the list


----------



## paradisegirl (Sep 14, 2015)

MKEtc.com said:


> LK100 manual
> http://machineknittingetc.com/singer-lk100-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html
> 
> Pattern books
> ...


Thank you very much MKEtc.com and Randie!

I also found this on youtube 



 In case the link doesn't work, the video is titled Singer LK100...


----------



## anne robertson (May 7, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how to take down the zippy plus . It is assembled and I cannot figure out how to dismantle it. Much appreciated Anne


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-zippy-90-knit-learn-vol-3.html


beachunter said:


> HI
> Feel like this is cheating, but have been given a knitmaster zippy 90 machine for chunky knitting. However there is no instruction book, manual etc. does anyone have a spare one or know where I can get one from or download one? Also is it an easy machine to use and is it worth me getting a book or should I get rid? Any comments would be very helpful.
> Thank you
> maggie


----------

